# looking bloated from whey protien??



## anita (Apr 5, 2007)

It seem I am GAINING weight on my whey isolated low card protien, it has 50g per serving and I have been drinking it 3 times a day. I thought i was supposed to loose weight on an high protien low carb diet? But instead I look heavier and feel and look bloated, My boyfreind says I look fatter?? And I have been busting my ass of in the gym!! I went to the beach last week and I havn't had any protien shakes in almost 2 weeks now, and I swear I look leaner, he thinks so too, I don't look or feel bloated any more. I donnot mix it with milk, only water, so WHAT GIVES??? Someone please give me an answer?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2007)

anita said:


> It seem I am GAINING weight on my whey isolated low card protien, it has 50g per serving and I have been drinking it 3 times a day. I thought i was supposed to loose weight on an high protien low carb diet? But instead I look heavier and feel and look bloated, My boyfreind says I look fatter?? And I have been busting my ass of in the gym!! I went to the beach last week and I havn't had any protien shakes in almost 2 weeks now, and I swear I look leaner, he thinks so too, I don't look or feel bloated any more. I donnot mix it with milk, only water, so WHAT GIVES??? Someone please give me an answer?




What kind of protein is that? I've never had any problems. I gererally don't drink more than two a day.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 5, 2007)

What did the rest of your daily meals consist of? It would probably be helpful if you post a typical day of meals.


----------



## red99svt (Apr 5, 2007)

what kind of whey protien is it?? I use Ultimate nutrition and no problems have never happend to me. what if you switched whey companies??


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2007)

Probably Isopure because they advertise their stuff as low carb. It's seems rather expensive to me too. It's not like whey is loaded with carbs anyway. I mean 4 or 5 g is nothing.


----------



## anita (Apr 5, 2007)

Its byNature's Best and my my diet consists of ! shake and a peice of wheat toast, lunch a chicken salad, another shake. mid day snack another shake and usually grilled chicken with veggies. by the way I'm 5'4 FEMALE 31yrsold. and i my weight is 155.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 5, 2007)

anita said:


> Its byNature's Best and my my diet consists of ! shake and a peice of wheat toast, lunch a chicken salad, another shake. mid day snack another shake and usually grilled chicken with veggies. by the way I'm 5'4 FEMALE 31yrsold. and i my weight is 155.



Nature's Best is the mfg of Isopure. That is what I am using and I haven't had any problems with it. However, I'm following the "High Protein/Fat - Low Carb" diet for cutting. It doesn't seem that your diet is balanced very well. 
I think the "pros" here can help you better than me. But, you do need to add some EFA's to your diet.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 5, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Probably Isopure because they advertise their stuff as low carb. It's seems rather expensive to me too. It's not like whey is loaded with carbs anyway. I mean 4 or 5 g is nothing.



I bought the Isopure because it has no sugar. From what I read, when cutting, you need to cut ALL the sugars out of your diet. I'm already getting a few grams of sugar from my low carb milk and cottage cheese; so I chose to select a whey protein that has no sugar.  I also think it tastes good and mixes easily.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 5, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> I bought the Isopure because it has no sugar. From what I read, when cutting, you need to cut ALL the sugars out of your diet. I'm already getting a few grams of sugar from my low carb milk and cottage cheese; so I chose to select a whey protein that has no sugar.  I also think it tastes good and mixes easily.



You can eat natural sugars on a cut. Just stay away from the synthetic shit.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Maybe it's an allergic reaction.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2007)

Post the rest of your diet.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Post the rest of your diet.






anita said:


> Its byNature's Best and my my diet consists of ! shake and a peice of wheat toast, lunch a chicken salad, another shake. mid day snack another shake and usually grilled chicken with veggies. by the way I'm 5'4 FEMALE 31yrsold. and i my weight is 155.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Maybe it's an allergic reaction.


That is my guess.

Plus the fact that 50G of whey protein for a female in one sitting is ludicrous.

Try switching to a Pea Protein and see how that goes.  Also, only 75G total PER DAY of protein powder.  Get the rest of your protein from food.

Another thing, whole wheat bread is garbage.  Have oats instead and if you HAVE to have bread, have sprouted grain bread.  Oh and one more thing, where are the EFA's in your diet?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> I bought the Isopure because it has no sugar. From what I read, when cutting, you need to cut ALL the sugars out of your diet. I'm already getting a few grams of sugar from my low carb milk and cottage cheese; so I chose to select a whey protein that has no sugar.  I also think it tastes good and mixes easily.



I think even if you are cutting you can have about 5g of sugar per meal, but I'm not sure of the exact number. That is natural sugar, of course. My protien has 1 g of sugar so I don't worry about it too much. Of course your best bet would be to follow the advice posted above.


----------

